# Problem authorizing MLB Season Pass



## jventre (Apr 29, 2004)

I have 4 receviers, including one 921. I also subscribe to the MLB Season Ticket package. The games have been authorized on my other 3 boxes but not on the 921. When I try to watch a game on that box I get a message that says it is a subscription channel and to call DISH to order it. I was on the phone with 2 techies at DISH yesterday and neither were able to figure out the problem. Does anyone else have a similar problem getting MLB Season Ticket authorized on a 921. BTW, I had Season Ticket last year and it worked fine on the 921.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've seen other reports of this as well. If you want to talk to the 921 team about this, email me your receiver information (CAID, smarcard), your contact information (phone number), the best time to call you, and your problem description. I'll forward that to the 921 team, who will call you.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I have the same problem on my 921. Cannot get MLB extra innings. The tech told me it was
a software problem, be patient and they were trying to fix it.


----------



## LesRock1936 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hound said:


> I have the same problem on my 921. Cannot get MLB extra innings. The tech told me it was
> a software problem, be patient and they were trying to fix it.


If you purchased a car, washing machine, TV, etc. and it wouldn't work after you got it home, would you accept that answer?


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I've seen other reports of this as well. If you want to talk to the 921 team about this, email me your receiver information (CAID, smarcard), your contact information (phone number), the best time to call you, and your problem description. I'll forward that to the 921 team, who will call you.


Mark,
You said this wiil be resolved by the 10th. Would I be correct in assuming a SW update will be necessary. If so, will this just be one of those "Emergency Releases"?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know anything more than what I posted in the annoucement, Eagles. I do know that there's a meeting happening right now at this moment, and this is one of the agenda items.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

I don't subscribe to MLB Extra Innings, but the guide says that the games this week are a "Free Preview." 

However, when I tune those stations, I am informed that I am not authorized to view those channels.

So, after this "meeting" is over, and eventually something is done about it, I will have missed my Free Preview. What compensation will I receive?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

How about nothing, and you can be happy about it.



(If your question is meant to be serious, why, seriously, do you believe you deserve to be compensated for something that's free? You're not paying for it.)


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I don't know anything more than what I posted in the annoucement, Eagles. I do know that there's a meeting happening right now at this moment, and this is one of the agenda items.


Mark,
Concerning the 921 and the meeting. Assuming you were privy to the meeting minutes, is there any reason for some optimism?


----------



## cnwade (Jul 18, 2004)

I may be ready to explode if what I am cross-posting here is true. From the alt.dbs.echostar newsgroup forum dated 4/7/2005 @ 6:39PM:
==================================
"Scott Greczkowski" <[email protected]> wrote in message news:[email protected]
They wont work until the free preview is done.

>>Kind of Stupid you can't watch the free preview on the 921 especially
>>when your a subscriber to the package.
-- 
Scott Greczkowski, Posted this message at http://www.SatelliteGuys.US
==================================
I've asked Scott G. where he got his info and am awaiting his reply. I've been told by Dish tech support that ALL 921's are affected by the problem; that they are gathering info as to what is causing it; and the engineers "are working on it". If the MLB package magically starts to work on my 921 as soon as the "free preview" ends, Charlie may be hearing from my lawyer and the California Attorney General, because my gallon jug of "Vaseline for 921 Users" is empty.

Is it really possible that Dish would knowingly pull this kind of crapola on their highest-end users on Opening Day (and opening week) of baseball season?!? I'm kind of hoping that Scott G. is a flame throwing DirectTV retailer or something - but if it's true.....

Just venting (I hope),
Curt
921 Card DNASP103 Rev300 
Boot 140B 
Flash F052 
SW L213HECD-N 
... and an ex-StarBand user (i.e., another special gallon of V already used up before discarding the product)


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

Mark said:

(If your question is meant to be serious, why, seriously, do you believe you deserve to be compensated for something that's free? You're not paying for it.)

-------------

It isn't free. I am paying a monthly fee to DISH to have service, and I paid $999 for the 921. For these costs I am supposed to receive a certain amount of "free" programming, including PPV previews, etc. I am also supposed to receive these MLB preview channels.

Certainly I am not supposed to receive a lower level of service than DISH customers with other receivers, and that is exactly what is happening.

This is just part of a pattern of abuse that the 921 owners have been subjected to. If you look back at my prior posts, you will see that for the most part I have been patient since January 2004 when I purchased my 921. At this point, however, the combination of this never-working product with the snail's pace that DISH has adopted with HD channel adoption has left me completely disgusted. I would just like a refund for my 921 and I will be on my way to DirecTV/HD Tivo.

In the absence of this, when an attorney gets around to the obvious class action that exists here, I will get in line.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

MLB extra innings is once again working with my 921 this afternoon.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Glad to hear that they got it worked out.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

alipka said:


> Mark said:
> 
> (If your question is meant to be serious, why, seriously, do you believe you deserve to be compensated for something that's free? You're not paying for it.)
> 
> ...


If you want to see the free preview that bad, hook-up your old receiver. Even if it was "unsubbed" the free preview is still free on unsubbed units. I did this yesterday and it worked like a charm.

Glad to hear that the MLBEI situation has been fixed.


----------



## alexbgr (Dec 8, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Glad to hear that they got it worked out.


Don't be too sure just yet. Although I can now tune in a game in progress, I still get an error message if I try to set up a timer for a future game.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> How about nothing, and you can be happy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> (If your question is meant to be serious, why, seriously, do you believe you deserve to be compensated for something that's free? You're not paying for it.)


Actually, I'm ticked because they managed to effectively bill me for the package for the entire season (they already charged my credit card) yet they can't figure a way to effectively allow me to watch it on the TV screen I use 90% of the time.

So I DID pay for it. Also, I paid for the entire package, yet I can't watch what I want to the most. The first week is very important for fantasy baseball as many sleepers slip underneath the radar. Since I can't watch any of them, my competitors have an advantage (yes, I can read the boxscores, but people get snapped up off the waiver wire during games when people get hurt and other players get opportunities to start, etc.)

I also had family from the Philadelphia over on Sunday and we couldn't watch the Phillies game that I should have been able to see. You should have seen the pitying laughs I got when I said that the subscription I paid for couldn't be seen since it was in free preview and somehow got blacked out due to programmer incompetence. The way I see it, they kept me from using 1/26th of my subscription and owe me $5.73.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob, email me this, your 921 info and your phone number. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm at work now, but will send the email tonight. You want the Receiver ID number from the 921 and what else?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

CAID and Smartcard Id #.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK... I'll get them for you tonight. Thanks for the assist......

(Tonight, I also get to enjoy trying to swap a second yellow smart card into my 7200... we'll see if this one is any better at taking the Personal TV activation code and getting activated in less than an hour.......)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I just sent the email with the info you requested........


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob, check your email - I just sent you 2 replies.


----------

